# washing pants



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

This stuff is for washing clothing with waterproofing. Nikwax Tech Wash from Dogfunk.com
And this spray is for renewing waterproofing. Nikwax TX-Direct Spray-On from Dogfunk.com . I have a wash-in version that I use on my gear once in a while. But usually I just wash jackets and pants on the delicate cycle with no detergent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd also go with both the Nikwax Tech wash and the TX-Direct Spray On. You can get them online or at camping/sporting goods stores. The wash is made for stuff with Gortex in it and the TX-Direct sprays on after the washer and before the dryer. Coat the wet pants really well, then after a few minutes (I think the directions say five) wipe off the excess. I usually let them air dry but you can throw them in the dryer after the Direct Spray has absorbed. The stuff is expensive but you'll stay totally dry while boarding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks! I'll look into but I'm pretty much almost broke right now so looks like its gonna be heavy duty febrezee and a closed garbage bag


----------

